
Bentley's Rules from Writing Efficient Programs - soundsop
http://www.hipecc.wichita.edu/bentley.htm
======
kqr2
The bibliography link in the original article was unfortunately broken.

Bentley is also well known for his book "Programming Pearls." The 2nd edition
is still in print.

[http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Pearls-2nd-ACM-
press/dp/02...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Pearls-2nd-ACM-
press/dp/0201657880/)

